# Would you eat feces?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

There's a TV show called Bizarre Foods were the host travels around the world trying various dishes. A Native American tribe cooked intenstines with feces in them and he loved it. Since then, whenever some culture leaves some of the feces in the intenstines, he raves about how good it tastes. I don't think I would eat it but he does make it sound very tasty.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Ugh no I wouldn't eat it, how can they do that?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

grrrroooooooosssssssss

i would be very surprised if anyone answers yes to this


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Pig intestine soup is becoming a popular dish at a restaurant in my city.

My friend says it has a note of urine to the taste, but aside from that it's pretty excellent.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

pig kidneys have a note of urine to their taste and that's why i hate them.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I'm not Andrew Zimmern, so no.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I wouldn't eat it if they offered me £100,000. Feces are not fit for consumption.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Uh...no (that didn't take long to consider) lol


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> grrrroooooooosssssssss
> 
> *i would be very surprised if anyone answers yes to this*


on here? i don't believe you O_O

anyway its more popular than you'd think

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...French-mud-race-animal-faeces-mixed-dirt.html


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

SD92 said:


> I wouldn't eat it if they offered me £100,000. Feces are not fit for consumption.


100,000 is a lot of money, mang. i'd do a lot for 100,000. i not saying i'd categorically eat it for that money but i'd look into it, as long as i wouldnt get too ill i'd probably man up.

yeah...thats a lot of money


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

After you.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> on here? i don't believe you O_O
> 
> anyway its more popular than you'd think
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...French-mud-race-animal-faeces-mixed-dirt.html


lol wat that is not even deliberate

this though


----------



## saperson (Jun 28, 2015)

When you say some of the feces is left in the intestines that doesn't seem too horrible I guess. I mean in a lot of food there's bound to be some traces of feces right? I mean some fruits probably tough insect or bird droppings


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> lol wat that is not even deliberate
> 
> this though


oh god he's such a bell-end. he's not dying of thirst, so why bother? its like cutting your leg off when it isnt even trapped under a rock


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> oh god he's such a bell-end. he's not dying of thirst, so why bother? its like *cutting your leg off when it isnt even trapped under a rock*


i bet he would do that for tv. somebody should pitch that idea to him.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> i bet he would do that for tv. somebody should pitch that idea to him.


i'm actually wearing a bear grylls garment right now. so ashamed.

i didnt buy it because of his name, its a functional item and it was in a sale. but i'm still enabling a poo drinker. x_x


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> 100,000 is a lot of money, mang. i'd do a lot for 100,000. i not saying i'd categorically eat it for that money but i'd look into it, as long as i wouldnt get too ill i'd probably man up.
> 
> yeah...thats a lot of money


I'd be too scared of getting a bad disease and not being able to enjoy the money.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> i'm actually wearing a bear grylls garment right now. so ashamed.
> 
> i didnt buy it because of his name, its a functional item and it was in a sale. but i'm still enabling a poo drinker. x_x


it's ok you didn't know.
to most people he is just your average piss drinker.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> it's ok you didn't know.
> to most people he is just your average piss drinker.


i'm thinking of what the turd-eating equivalent of steve irwin's death would be. it's not good pre-bed material


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Absolutely not. :no


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> i'm thinking of what the turd-eating equivalent of steve irwin's death would be. it's not good pre-bed material


i'm just thinking that someone could actually say to bear grylls, "eat **** and die", and literally mean it.

...is that slightly better pre-bed material for you? >:3


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Actually, I am a connoisseur of feces from every species.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

nubly said:


> There's a TV show called Bizarre Foods were the host travels around the world trying various dishes. A Native American tribe cooked intenstines with feces in them and he loved it. Since then, whenever some culture leaves some of the feces in the intenstines, he raves about how good it tastes. I don't think I would eat it but he does make it sound very tasty.


Are you sure that the thing in the intestines are feces ?

We eat cow intestines here and what is inside is not "feces" is, well, kind of a "precursor" but not "feces" still.

And yes, it is really tasty sh*t (pun intended)

EDIT: For anyone interested, we call them "chinchulines"


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

of course andrew zimmern would enjoy feces

I bet he was like "*chewing noises* oh, this poop is absolutely divine" then proceeds to suck his fingers clean. meanwhile all the natives are giving him stonewalled faces because not even they think it tastes good


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

EndlessBlu said:


> Actually, I am a connoisseur of feces from every species.


truly? or are you just being fecetious?


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

uziq said:


> truly? or are you just being fecetious?


EDIT:

"*fece*tious"

well now I feel stupid for not catching that earlier >_>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Surly Wurly said:


> oh god he's such a bell-end. he's not dying of thirst, so why bother? its like cutting your leg off when it isnt even trapped under a rock


I'm pretty sure I know where you hail from now approximately.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sajs said:


> Are you sure that the thing in the intestines are feces ?
> 
> We eat cow intestines here and what is inside is not "feces" is, well, kind of a "precursor" but not "feces" still.
> 
> ...


Had to google it to be sure:
http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/05/andrew-zimmern-uncovers-arizonas-most-bizarre.html


> While enjoying a leisurely barbecue with a Navajo family in Monument Valley, Andrew actually ate sheep poo that was intentionally left inside animal's intestines.


There were two other times that I remember he ate feces stuffed intenstines. One was in Italy and somewhere in Africa. The one in Africa sent him to the hospital.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

nubly said:


> Had to google it to be sure:
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/05/andrew-zimmern-uncovers-arizonas-most-bizarre.html
> 
> There were two other times that I remember he ate feces stuffed intenstines. One was in Italy and somewhere in Africa. The one in Africa sent him to the hospital.


http://www.frigorificodamaso.com.ar/imagenes/chinchulines-frigorifico-por-mayor.jpg

Yes, it says that, but the thing is, maybe they don't know that it is not feces per se but a precursor.

Anyway, we eat the precursor thing haha.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sajs said:


> http://www.frigorificodamaso.com.ar/imagenes/chinchulines-frigorifico-por-mayor.jpg
> 
> Yes, it says that, but the thing is, maybe they don't know that it is not feces per se but a precursor.
> 
> Anyway, we eat the precursor thing haha.


I see what you're saying. I don't know what it is and Andrew Zimermn doesn't outright say it's feces. He says something like "the chamber is loaded" or some other saying that makes you think it can only be feces. Whatever it is, does that mean you've eaten it? How does it taste?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

nubly said:


> I see what you're saying. I don't know what it is and Andrew Zimermn doesn't outright say it's feces. He says something like "the chamber is loaded" or some other saying that makes you think it can only be feces. Whatever it is, does that mean you've eaten it? How does it taste?


Well if it is the same I say it is really good, at least I like it, here is really common in the "asado", but as I said we eat that part from the cows, not sure about other animals.

It goes along with kidneys (also good), and molleja (which is this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thymus) also good.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No..... I couldn't handle it. I would gag on just the smell.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> i'm just thinking that someone could actually say to bear grylls, "eat **** and die", and literally mean it.
> 
> *...is that slightly better pre-bed material for you?* >:3


totes! unfortunately its no longer bedtime Dx



Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm pretty sure I know where you hail from now approximately.


i don't actually know where i come from, but i'm posting this from your sock drawer


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I already did. It tastes like chicken.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I've had tacos de tripa but that's the small intestine and usually they're always cleaned out. I don't think I'd willingly eat literal **** though.


----------



## ouk (Jun 16, 2015)

What about Kopi Luwak? People seem to spend a lot of money on that.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes why not?


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

There should be a "heck no, are you crazy?!" option. 

lol


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

would you drink somethings piss?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i prefer to drink some s*** with my morning bagel















(which i then vomit into my hand as i run to the bathroom)


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

Other: i would eat it if it cured my SA and infection. and maybe a bit more.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Never even heard of feces. What is it?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Never.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> Never even heard of feces. What is it?


it's gravity's rainbow


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Someone once told me to eat **** after a heated argument, so I took it to heart.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Is this a form of recycling  I'm sooooo funny ...but seriously eating waste is bad for health


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Turd is called "bajskorv"(poop sausage) in Swedish. Maybe that's some kind of hint that I should try it?

(poop sausage-> poop dog-> p-dawg)


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Only if it's green.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I think he's mostly joking when he says the poo is a good thing. I'd try chitlings if they were prepared correctly. There has to be a reason people still eat them.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

No, i am already very picky about food and if i ended up eating that i would have thrown up.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Um...ah...yeah, that's really a tough one, y'know. I need some time to think about this...

(thinking)

I think I'm gonna go with "no".


----------



## cuttingboard (May 29, 2015)

Cow manure smells good but there's no way in hell I'd even consider eating it.


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

That's just disgusting, I would never eat feces, even if it were cooked. Some people are idiots and will do just about anything for attention and high ratings though.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I would eat Margot Robbie's feces. Yes.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I mean, if I were forced into in a life or death situation, yeah. I'd definitely munch on poop to save my parents.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

mentoes said:


> I mean, if I were forced into in a life or death situation, yeah. I'd definitely munch on poop to save my parents.


Such a filial son. I only eat poop if I want to, not to save anyone.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> Such a filial son. I only eat poop if I want to, not to save anyone.


Let me know how it tastes so I can prepare myself if the time ever comes.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Well, if I'm eating a-- I'm technically eating s---, aren't I? With that being said, yes I would. I'm into scat stuff (but I prefer piss play).


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Who ever eats sausages is eating intestines as that is the casing, which poop has travelled through. But no i'd never touch it unless I was stranded and had no choice


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes , yes I would and Im sure I would enjoy it .


----------

